# Akita pups



## kuma (Aug 26, 2008)

Heres a few pics taken in the last week pups are 5 weeks today very beautiful pups going to be hard when i have to let them go to a good home....


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2008)

OMG how lush are they


----------



## RebeccaArmstrong (May 23, 2008)

OMG i love them ... i want that little one just behind the others on the middle picture - i looked at him first when i opened the picture and could hear a little 'mummy?' Lol


----------



## kuma (Aug 26, 2008)

who couldn't fall in love with these 2 pups female with the leaf in her mouth and a male sitting down... i love them all there all beautiful


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

They are adorable little fluffballs


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

They are so cute..

Does anyone remember the cartoon the Ewoks... well the pic of them looking out of there bed reminds me of the E E E E Ewoookkkkks!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2008)

dont rememba ewoooooooooooks lol.

omg tho, them babys are gorgoussssss....i luv them rusty color puppys...now i wouldnt say no to one of them


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

my hubby would love one of those
they are beautifull


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow they are gorgeous,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2008)

Oh my god i should not have looked at this thread,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, i want one


----------



## Jumberlina (Apr 8, 2008)

Orrrr wats this 1's name??

Its so cute....

Its my favourite.....

Can i hav him????

..................


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

What gorgeous puppies, so chunky and fluffy.

Sue


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

they are gorgeous pups so so cute


----------



## kuma (Aug 26, 2008)

Had to post a couple more pics there to cute


----------



## budette (Sep 18, 2008)

Beautiful pups ... I'd take them all if I could. Hope you find a good home for them all!  Thanks for sharing


----------



## Jumberlina (Apr 8, 2008)

Jumberlina said:


> Orrrr wats this 1's name??
> 
> Its so cute....
> 
> ...


isnt that 1 cute


----------



## 70ridgeway (Nov 13, 2008)

stunning only word for them i hope you find homes for them all


----------



## SallyUK (May 27, 2008)

They are absolutely fantastic.

I love the one to the far right in both pics 

Sal
x


----------



## firestormkitty (Apr 27, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> dont rememba ewoooooooooooks lol.
> 
> omg tho, them babys are gorgoussssss....i luv them rusty color puppys...now i wouldnt say no to one of them


Are you coming back we have missed you in the general chat :thumbup:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

firestormkitty said:


> Are you coming back we have missed you in the general chat :thumbup:


.............................


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2008)

kuma said:


> Heres a few pics taken in the last week pups are 5 weeks today very beautiful pups going to be hard when i have to let them go to a good home....


Lovely pups ! what does the mum and dad look like ?? post a pic of them !


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

they are Gorgeous like little bears!


----------

